# Dropped my Laptop!



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Doh! I dropped my laptop on the floor. Now the LCD screen won't turn on. I see a very faint outline of desktop icons, but it's pretty must like looking into a black screen. The computer turns on just fine (I hear the windows welcome chime).

What can I do? Is it hard to repair/replace a notebook LCD screen? Oh why couldn't I be more careful! I have a dell.  

-John N.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi John,

That has been one of my largest fears with my laptop. I hope you can get if fixed quickly and reasonably as well.

When I was having a boot failure I did a search and found this site for computer questions and the such. Maybe they can help you.

HardwareCentral - Your source for in-depth computer hardware info.

Hope it helps.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh bummer....

If I remember right, you can replace just the screen. I would call Dell and ask them, if you can find any answers from the link Myra posted.


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 8, 2005)

If your laptop is not covered under warranty it is possible to buy replacement screens - Laptop LCD Screen is one of them, a google search for laptop screen replacements will show a few more. Be forewarned though, I've replaced/reseated screens on older laptops and it can be a challenge sometimes to get the frame apart and to get everything back in right.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

eBay is a great source for laptop parts as well. I have a IBM Thinkpad and there is a ton of replacement parts on there for decent prices.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

It sounds like you broke the back light. I just replaced the back light in my Dell recently and it is not hard. The hardest part was getting all of the film which make up the display properly aligned. If you have a small screwdriver, a pliers and a soldering iron you could probably fix the display yourself. 

Do a quick search online to figure out which back light your need.
The internet should also contain information on how to open up your display.

When my back-light finally died I could just make out shadowy images of what should be on the screen. Let me know if you need help diagnosing the back light; drop me a line and I will see if I can dig up the resources I used to fix my display.

BTW, it cost me about $30 to replace my back light, replacement displays were well over $100.

Good luck.


----------

